# перестань



## tarinoidenkertoja

In this conversation :
A "Приятно всегда поговорить с тобой"
B "Спасибо,ты - хороший собеседник"
A "Да, перестань"

I know that перестань is the imperative form of перестать, but what does it actually mean here?
Is it like "yes, but stop (being so sweet/polite..)"? Do you consider it somehow gruff?


----------



## gvozd

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> In this conversation :
> A "Приятно всегда поговорить с тобой"
> B "Спасибо,ты - хороший собеседник"
> A "Да, перестань"
> 
> Do you consider it somehow gruff?



No, it is not gruff. By the way, the comma after Да can change the meaning of the phrase.

Да, перестань - Yes, I am a good companion. Stop it.
Да перестань = да ладно тебе! = Do not embarrass me (I appreciate your compliment).


----------



## JULLIA

"Перестань" не звучит тут грубо. "Да" мешает. Да и интонация в голосе при этом отнюдь не грубая. Типа, "Да ладно тебе"...


----------



## Sempra

Yes,you are right.It means that person is confused by your pleasant words and too modest to listen them. By the way, in this case I always say "Да, прямо там".
It has the same meaning in this situation.


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> in this case I always say "Да, прямо там".



А шо це таке?


----------



## Sempra

тю,а шо тут непонятного  ну типа "Да,ладно тебе,прям уж такой хороший.."Emphasis on the word ПРЯМО


----------



## JULLIA

gvozd said:


> No, it is not gruff. By the way, the comma after Да can change the meaning of the phrase.
> 
> Да, перестань - Yes, I am a good companion. Stop it.


Эти два слова рядом только дают значение "да ладно","да будет тебе" с тем контекстом, который дал tarino..


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> тю,а шо тут непонятного  ну типа "Да,ладно тебе,прям уж такой хороший.."Emphasis on the word ПРЯМО



Дык русский велик и могуч... Ваше "прямо там" кажется необычным... диалектизмом. Во!


----------



## Sempra

gvozd said:


> Дык русский велик и могуч... Ваше "прямо там" кажется необычным... диалектизмом. Во!



Really? I am surprised!


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> Really? I am surprised!



I have never heard this expression before, sorry. I don't think it's a common Russian phrase so it's no need to confuse a non-Russian speaker. IMHO.


----------



## Sempra

gvozd said:


> I have never heard this expression before, sorry. I don't think it's a common Russian phrase so it's no need to confuse a non-Russian speaker. IMHO.


I don"t actually know,does it common or unusual,but I use it very often and my environment understand me without problems.


----------



## JULLIA

"Да прям там" "Да будя" "ну что ты в самом деле" (человек скромничает)


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> my environment understand me without problems.



Mind you, your milieu is located in Ukraine, not in Russia.


----------



## Sempra

East Ukraine


----------



## Explorer41

I always thought "да прямо там" is a very well-known expression.

- Молодец, всех обошёл!
- Да прямо там! Не городи чепухи 

(The smile there is kind of a punctuation mark; it expresses that the talker is very pleased)


----------



## gvozd

А, йокарный бабай, я вспомнил... Просто я все время слышу несколько отличный вариант: "Ды прям..." (именно так).


----------



## Manuel Lucero

No, it is not. It is a friendly expression, meaning something like "Oh, come on, stop it, don't praise me too much!"


----------



## morzh

It means a bashful "Oh, stop it!"


----------



## alexander.k07

Without the comma after _да_ I would translate it _Oh, c'mon_. And I think it should be pronounced / read with a proper intonation.


----------

